# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Norveç'e Güle Güle Ve Gurbetçi Türkler !

## ceydaaa

sadf.jpgŞu anda pek çoğunuzun savaştan bihaber olduğunu düşünüyorum. Zira Türkiye bu savaşta direkt olarak bulunmuyor. Bilgilenmek şart 
Norveç, aynı Finlandiya gibi eRepublik haritasından yokolmak üzre. Norveç dün Birleşik Krallık'a saldırdı ve 6 MPP'yi aktifleştirdi. Bu savaşta Norveç'in yanında aktif MPP'siyle yalnızca İspanya bulunurken, Birleşik Krallık; Slovenya, Endonezya, Brezilya, Sırbistan, Macaristan ve Rusya gibi Phoenix'in en güçlü ülkelerinin de içinde olduğu altı MPP'siyle savaşıyor.

Norveç'te verilen impeachment yasasıyla Norveç Başkan'ı düşürüldü. Ancak artık çok geç... Birleşik Krallık Norveç'in 2 bölgesine birden saldırarak ilerleyişine başladı bile. (Vestlandet , Sorlandet )
Görüldüğü üzre Norveç'in pek bir şansı yok. Haritadan silinmesi ka&ccedil;ınılmaz.

Güle güle Norveç demek düşer bize 

İkinci bahsetmek istediğim konu ise yurt dışındaki gurbetçi Türkler.
Türk medyasında okuduğum ülkelerin vuruş gücüyle ilgili makalede yurt dışında yaklaşık olarak en az 580 T&uuml;rk'ün bulunduğu görülmekte. Bunların dışında benim gibi gittiği ülkenin vatandaşı olmuş olan Türkler de mevcut...

Açıkçası bence; her seferinde elimizde patlayan babyboom uğraşları yerine ilk etapta bu insanları eTürkiye'ye geri getirmek için kapsamlı bir çalışma başlatması lazım hükümetin. Bu insanların bir çoğu monarşi şeklinde yönetilen ve tartışmaların belirli gruplar yahut insanlar üstünde döndüğü hatta genelde ikili atışmaların bile ülke meselesi haline geldiği bir eTürkiye'de yaşamamak için gurbetçiliği seçtiler. Bir kısmı ise sadece gold bazında daha yüksek maaş alabilmek için yurt dışında...
Sayının yaklaşık olarak 650 civarında olduğunu tahmin ediyorum.
Ikına sıkına yapacağımız muhtemel 2 bin kişilik bir babyboom yerine bu kalifiye, oyunu bilen ve bir çoğu general/fm olan oyuncuları ülkeye döndürmek daha mantıklı görünüyor.

Benim asıl canımı sıkansa; burada milliyetçi tavırlarla atıp tutan, kendilerini pek çok oyuncunun üstünde tutan, hasbel kadar oyuna erken başladığı için bir çoğumuzdan daha güçlü olan, &quot;eTürkiye'yi ben yarattım&quot; havasında olan insanların bir çoğunun yurt dışında yaşıyor olması...

----------

